# DIY C-Clamp Handles



## jdoolitt (Sep 10, 2004)

Anyone else build the c-clamp handles from this shopnotes: http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/etip030905sn.html ?? Not having a dowel handy, I cutup an old broom and made several of these one afternoon. Easy project - inspired by the cool c-clamps used by Bob and Rick on the show. http://www.routerworkshop.com/Merchandise.html 

Finding a chunk of soft rubber in this same size would be even better. Any ideas where something like that could be found?


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the sites now I know what I'm going to do today make me up some clamps hardly used them because of the handle bar handles.


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Hehe, guess the wife better hide the brooms, I'll be looking for one.


----------



## jon in delta (Sep 12, 2004)

Check out replacement tips for canes or walkers


----------



## vrbradley (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks for the tips about the c-clampe, I to rarely use mine because they are such a "pain"...this should solve the problem


----------



## jdoolitt (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for the canes/walker tip, tip - jon. I'll check it out.

joe (imagining that there are prolly a couple of wives looking to blame someone for why their brooms were cut up <ducking>)


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Ha my wife just found the bottom of the broom is looking for the broom handle now and wondering what happened what she does'nt know won't hurt me. Hee Hee


----------



## MarkV (Sep 14, 2004)

File handles will also give you a nice ready formed shape


----------



## NewMontanaWorkshop (Sep 10, 2004)

Hmmm, how about a router jig to create handles. That would be a nice project.


----------



## ejant (Sep 10, 2004)

Great idea, thanks for the link.


----------



## sailer (Sep 11, 2004)

While at a woodworking show a couple of yrs. ago, I saw a guy demonstrating router products that used golf balls for his clamp handles. He just drilled the holes, as with the dowels and epoxied them in place. I did it, and it works great. Its a whole lot easier on the hands than the dowels & broom handles.


----------



## Papaboard (Sep 29, 2004)

There does not appear to be a preponderance of evidence readily available to support the claim of golf balls exploding, so I am withdrawing my comments on the matter. Here is one link I found which refutes it:

http://www.straightdope.com/classics/a5_168.html


Previous post excerpt: "I wouldn't advise drilling into golf balls to use them as handles as they may explode... balls made today have a center core, liquid in many cases, which is under tremendous pressure which could explode the ball if it were punctured, much like an aerosol can." 

I elected to use the finely ribbed handlebar grips which they have on some off-road bicycles instead.


----------



## Keith Brodin (Sep 29, 2004)

Go to Westlake Hardware. Purchase the foam that fits around air conditioning pipes, buy in different lengths and sizes.


----------



## Peg Leg (Jan 3, 2005)

*Pickup topper clamps*

I used 2 aluminum clamps originally used to hold a aluminum shell or topper on a pickup truck. These clamps have a regular C-clamp shape with hex head bolt for tightening. 
I made a jig and routed out two circular pieces, about 3" in dia, from some counter top material that I had left over. I used a fostner bit and drilled a recess for the hex head on the clamp. 
I then epoxied the hex head into the recess using a product called Pig Putty. I also thought about fiberglass and golf club shafting epoxy but only because I had all of these on hand.
At any rate these are excellent for clamping to my homemade counter top router table. I picked up sink top cut outs for $2 each. They also make great fences. My router table only has a opening for the faceplate and I just place it on a pair of saw horses for portability and compact storage.


----------



## CanuckBeaver (Dec 23, 2004)

jdoolitt said:


> Anyone else build the c-clamp handles from this shopnotes: http://www.woodworkingtips.com/etips/etip030905sn.html ?? Not having a dowel handy, I cutup an old broom and made several of these one afternoon. Easy project - inspired by the cool c-clamps used by Bob and Rick on the show. http://www.routerworkshop.com/Merchandise.html
> 
> Finding a chunk of soft rubber in this same size would be even better. Any ideas where something like that could be found?


On the first website I would try to improve by NOT notching the wooden handle. 
(1)Instead drill out the center of the dowel to the correct ID and depth. 
(2)Drill a hole in one side only at the correct measurement to meet the hole in the clamp handle. 
(3)Place the dowel over the clamp handle and line up the holes.
(4)Drill out the far side of the dowel with your drill bit going through the clamp handle for perfect alignment. 
(5)For a pin that won't fall out and so the new handle stay with the clamp I would get a drift pin (any 1/2 decent auto parts store will have these) that is a suitable size for the (metal) clamp handle and a wee bit shorter than the diameter of the dowel (file to length) if need be.
(6) If you want a rubber grip try to find some rubber garden hose, or low pessure discharge hose (NOT HEATER HOSE!) of the correct diameter to not quite slide over the dowel (maybe at that 1/2 decent auto parts store?). Place in boiling water for a few minutes (to expand the hose). (lets not forget our gloves here kids!) slide the hose over the dowel while the hose is HOT!!! and wet.

The result would be a handle that does not fall off. A slightly stronger handle but I still think a metal ring (much like the ring found on wooden file handles) around the hollowed out part of the dowel would be a good idea.
If you go with the rubber hose over dowel idea when the hose cools (contracts) and the water dries inside, it ought to have plenty of grip.

My $0.02.
CB


----------

